# Well, this will be interesting...



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

My neighbor is a talented photographer and today she did a shoot of me. I uploaded a new, very attractive photo on my dating profile. Honestly, I was getting good results even without a photo, and then with a mediocre not very attractive but not entirely ugly head shot. 

Let the fun begin, lol.

Actually, on the new site I'm on, I got a message from a guy I'd been very interested in on Match, and he had not responded. Turns out he was dating someone and then his subscription expired, which is also what happened to me...and we both ended up in the same place. He lives where I work sometimes and will go to school in future...and we have mutual connections irl too. We're going to get together this weekend to meet in person :-o 

But I do like the new photo. I've always made do with terrible ones, and then had to hear "how much better I look in person" and that my photo "doesn't do me any favors." Gee, thanks. 

I'm hoping that instead of men who think they are possibly dating below them, and can call the shots, I'll weed those out by my intimidating smile and figure. ??? I decided that being nice doesn't mean having to be overly modest about looks. This is new for me. I'm also not replying to everyone who messages me. And have blocked some who are just plain sleazy or inappropriate. 

Yes?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Looking forward to hearing how it all goes for you. Life is great, enjoy


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Holland said:


> Looking forward to hearing how it all goes for you. Life is great, enjoy


Well, my attorney (not a divorce attorney) told me not to go looking for any guy, to let the guy find me. Easy for him to say, he's a guy! And most of the time, I'm at home working. Or in school with a bunch of 20 year old's. But honestly, I don't go searching and messaging. My judgement has been bad. Probably worse than bad.


----------



## Morgiana (Oct 18, 2011)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> Well, my attorney (not a divorce attorney) told me not to go looking for any guy, to let the guy find me. Easy for him to say, he's a guy! And most of the time, I'm at home working. Or in school with a bunch of 20 year old's. But honestly, I don't go searching and messaging. My judgement has been bad. Probably worse than bad.


Bah, there's no reason you can't take control of your own destiny!

Cheeers,
-M


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Morgiana said:


> Bah, there's no reason you can't take control of your own destiny!
> 
> Cheeers,
> -M


Mmmmm. I'm learning the art of quiet assessment and selective, investigative, social engagement. It looks passive, but is anything but. 

And a lot less energy-sucking.


----------

